
Viability of finding contract work for a team? - azucartech
I myself have a background mainly in Java development but have been learning node.js, along with functional programming, I myself am Latino so, although I&#x27;m from the US, I have had a connection my whole life to a Latin American country where I still have family and have lately developed relationships with some developers there who have the skillset I&#x27;m interested in. I&#x27;m not trying to do some outsource business where I am some sales guy finding work and giving it to some offshore team but rather my idea is that I could possibly find contract work where I work partly as a developer and partly help manage the work with my team. Living near the bay area, I&#x27;m able to meet with companies there in person as well.. sorry if all this is too much into but basically I&#x27;m wondering if this sort of arrangement is one that is potentially viable, I&#x27;m asking mainly because I don&#x27;t know anyone personally who has done this sort of thing, all the developers I know just work for companies their whole careers and aren&#x27;t entreprenuial at all. Also I realize the bar would be high in terms of proving competency, etc, so I&#x27;m fine with that and ready to meet that challenge when it comes time to try this but mainly I&#x27;m not sure if this is something many companies would be open to?
======
morphle
It can work if you can rely on the team members. How can we contact you?

